# 4-1-1 ribs



## ijustlivehere (May 29, 2015)

I figured I'd post since I am just waiting around. So as the title suggests. I am mixing up the timing a little on my spare ribs. I run a master built propane smoker  (a first for me since I have always used larger stick burners) and have had constant headaches with the burner so after making my own burner and sealing the cabinet good it runs much better. The last time I tried the 3-2-1 the ribs were falling off the bone. Tasty yes but I like ribs to have a little pull to them. So will cutting the foil time down and using no butter/ wet ingredients in the foil do the trick? Guess I will find out since the will be ready by six. 

Side note: I am trying to find a rub recipe that gives a good balance between sweet and spicy. Best way I can describe it is the first taste you get should be sweet and then the heat should creep up on you just enough to make you want another bite of sweet. If anyone has a recipe that fits the bill I am all ears!

Obligatory q-view: (sorry about the hack job on trimming the sides as I was in a hurry)













IMG_0420.JPG-1.jpeg



__ ijustlivehere
__ May 29, 2015


















IMG_0425.JPG.jpeg



__ ijustlivehere
__ May 29, 2015


----------



## garyinmd (May 29, 2015)

I started doing 3-1-1 with baby backs, had the same problem with fall off the bone or too mushy for me.  Used this method the the last two times and they had a great bite to them.  Picked up some spare ribs today and will try your timing on them as well, make sure you let us know how they came out.

Gary


----------



## crazymoon (May 29, 2015)

IJLH, The ribs are looking good , hope they are to your liking !


----------



## ijustlivehere (May 29, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words!

After an hour in foil this what they look like going back on the racks! The smell is awesome!













IMG_0426.JPG



__ ijustlivehere
__ May 29, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 29, 2015)

When I have done the 3-2-1, 2-2-1 methods I never put anything in the foil except the meat. Usually end up with a 1/4 cup of liquid from the meat in the foil when I unwrap. 

As for sweet to spicy I like to rub with a spicy mix and then glaze with a sweeter glaze. Usually I'll make my glaze with the same spice rubbed on and use either peach, apricot, or grape preserves, butter, beer to cut the thickness a bit. Sometimes some ketchup and or mustard.


----------

